

Are airlines adding more buffer time to flights? Not as much as you think - jaf12duke
http://blog.flightcaster.com/are-airlines-adding-more-buffer-time-to-fligh?c=1

======
tptacek
I honestly wouldn't care if they did, to a reasonable extent. The problem with
bad on-time performance isn't that it takes me an extra 1-2 hours to get
somewhere. It's that it makes my itinerary unpredictable; for instance, I miss
connections.

This isn't just a customer "perception" issue.

